# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  melanoom met uitzaaiingen

## BigBrother47

Hallo medeforumgenoten,
Ik wil de deelnemers wat vragen. Bij mij werd kortgeleden kanker geconstateerd. Er zit een melanoom naast mijn navel met uitzaaiingen in de lymfeklieren van beide liezen en rond de hoofdslagader in mijn buik. Mij werd door de oncoloog in het VUMC Amsterdam deelname aan een studie aangeboden. Deze studie heeft als naam: recNY-ESO-1+AS15ASCI. Wie kan mij hierover meer vertellen en heeft ervaring door deelname aan deze studie en kan mij meer vertellen over wat de bijwerkingen zijn?

----------

